# pcb sailfish labor day weekend



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

We set out around 630 headed to catch some scamp. After seeing a billfish jumping on the way out we decided to pull some lines for a bit. Put a few bobos in the box (cut bait!!) Pulled last ten miles of the ride out wit no luck. But did see a rip in distance and put it in the memory bank incase scamp was a bust. Put 10 scamp in the boat fast and then the plow holes showed up! After covering 6 miles of bottom and watching my anglers lose 10 to 15 straight fish to flipper our crew lost intrest. So we set out for the rip seen earlier. Pulled 4 miles south with no luck turned her back north and pulling half way back a bill showed itself behind the port rigger. Waisted no time eating and the fight was on beautiful sail. Got some great photos and watched a healthy fish pull away what an amazingly beautiful display of color and our angler got on heck of a 64th birthday present! Awsome day even better crew! God is good!!!


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

pcb sailfish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine looking sail!!! Dern sure fine BDAY present!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome fish! The first sailfish I ever caught was off PCB, Glad it came together for you!


Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Great report. 

I'm not trying to be a buzz kill, and this has come up before, but putting a picture of yourself violating federal law is not a good idea. All billfish must remain in the water unless you plan on killing the fish and bringing it back to dock.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome fish, nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Nice sail....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice sail!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ALFisher said:


> Great report.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a buzz kill, and this has come up before, but putting a picture of yourself violating federal law is not a good idea. All billfish must remain in the water unless you plan on killing the fish and bringing it back to dock.


First Ive heard of this....


----------

